# BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich



## BlueLaser (2. Dezember 2011)

*BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

_*BF3 Back to Karkand*_​

_*UPDATE 3*_

Der Patch ist ab sofort via Origin zum Download bereit. 
Back to Karkand ist nun doch schon vollstädig enthalten, deswegen auch die Größe von 3,9GB.

UPDATE:

der Patch hat 2GB, Origin zeigt 3,9GB an
es werden 2GB geladen, die Dateien entpackt haben dann 3,9GB
_*
Battlelog online*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neuer Wake Island Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-BX_DATeik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






> *NOTICE*  Tomorrow we are performing some maintenance on all platforms  including Battlelog in preparation for Karkand and upcoming updates.  Therefore all services will be down between 9:00 CET and 13:00 CET.


Am 6. Dezember kommt nun endlich der Back to Karkand-DLC für Battlefield 3, jedoch nur für die PS3.
PC- und Xbox 360 Spieler dürfen eine Woche später ran. Somit ab dem 13. Dezember.



> BREAKING: Battlefield 3 Back to Karkand DLC is coming exclusively to PSN this Tuesday, December 6th


Quelle: Twitter


Der DLC enthält unter anderem:

*4 neue Maps:*


Gulf von Oman
Sharqi Peninsula
Strike at Karkand
Wake Island
 _*10 neue Waffen:*_


Famas
HK53
Jackhammer
L96A1
L85A2
MG36
PP-19
QBU-88
Type 95
Type 97
 _*4 neue Fahrzeuge:
*_

Radlader
Desert Patrol Vehicle
BTR-90
F-35B
Außerdem wird es weitere Inhalte geben:


 Acht neue Camos
 Zehn neue Dogtags
 Fünf neue Erfolge/Trophäen
 Zwölf neue Aufträge
Spielmodus Conquest Assault
 

Back to Karkand wird für alle Limited Edition Besitzer kostenlos verfügbar sein. Spieler mit normaler BF3 Version können den DLC für 14,99€ herunterladen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8PMxERQLFJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_*
UPDATE:*_

Alan Kertz hat auch noch die nächsten Balancing Änderungen gepostet:
Battlelog / Sign in




> *Fahrzeuge*
> - Man hat die Aufschaltungsdistanz vergrößert, in der Jets vom Laser erfasste Ziele aufschalten können.
> - Der Schaden der Hauptwaffe des MBT gegen gepanzerte Fahrzeuge wurde erhöht.
> - Air to Air Raketen werden nicht mehr nur den Piloten, sondern das ganze Fahrzeug zerstören.
> ...


_*2. UPDATE:*_

Am Dienstag den 6.12 wird ein umfangreicher Client&Serverpatch für den PC erscheinen.
Der Patch soll etwa 2GB groß sein, da auch schon ein Teil von Back to Karkand enthalten sein wird.
Gegen 9 Uhr morgens wird es also eine längere Downtime geben, alle Server müssen auch geupdated werden.

Quelle: Battlelog / Sign in

hier mal die Änderungen:



> *Bugfixes*
> Fixed a problem with spawn timer now showing blue border on startup and lost spawn point
> Fixed  a problem where player who joined queuing on End of round got spawn  screen stuck on screen, but unable to do anything with it untill next  round loaded
> Fixed a problem where camera would change to 3rd person on killcam when killcam was turned off in server settings
> ...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*

Ich hab zwar die Limited und bekomme den DLC umsonst, aber 14,99... ist schon ein harter Brocken


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*

Zwörlf neue Aufträge? Geile Sache. Schön das die den coop so supporten. 

MfG


----------



## Seabound (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich werds mir erst ma nicht holen. Ich hab seit release erst drei karten von bf3 gezockt. Da gibts noch einiges zu tun.  Hab zwar die LE, werd dann aber wohl erst so ca. im Mai runterladen.


----------



## reflex. (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*

Sehr schön, bald hat das Warten ein Ende.


----------



## ryzen1 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich werds mir erst ma nicht holen. Ich hab seit release erst drei karten von bf3 gezockt. Da gibts noch einiges zu tun. Hab zwar die LE, werd dann aber wohl erst so ca. im Mai runterladen.


 
61h Spielzeit, Lvl 29 und nur auf 3 Karten gespielt.
Was is da falsch gelaufen?

Und warum erst im Mai laden...sinn?


----------



## Nico Bellic (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*

Wo bleibt mein SA 80? Mein Favourite in BF2!
- Sniper Wegpusten
- ATs Wegpusten
- Assaults Wegpusten
- MG-Fritzen Wegpusten
- Medics Wegpusten

Kurz: Nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungsphase ist es beste Gewehr, denn es bietet in jeder Situation eine gute Chance! Können ist natürlich eine Bedingung, um damit erfolgreich zu sein!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das SA 80 stammt aus England. Es gibt einen Granatwerfer für dieses Sturmgewehr, der allerdings in Deutschland hergestellt wurde.


----------



## BlueLaser (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*

schau doch mal das L85A2 an


----------



## Nico Bellic (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*



BlueLaser schrieb:


> schau doch mal das L85A2 an


Yup. Danke!
L85A2 - BF-Games.net Battlefield Wiki:
Das Grundmodell des L85A2 entspricht dem L85A1.


----------



## Fatalii (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*

Ich kann es kaum erwarten 
Selbst wenn ich nicht die Limited Edition hätte, würde ich die 15€ berappen. Das wäre mir der Spaß wert.
So habe ich es auch mit Vietnam gemacht. 
Strike @ Karkand und Gulf of Oman haben es mir sehr angetan!!!

MfG Andy


----------



## Keleg (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*

Aber richtiges Battlefield 2 feeling kann auf Karkand garnicht aufkommen. Man kann ja nichtmehr unendlich granaten schmeißen wenn man munition geliefert bekommt...


----------



## Benne123 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*

Ich freue mich schon sehr darauf  baaaaaaaack to (the roots) karkand 

Aber für das richtige Strike at Karkand muss man einfach BF2 wieder rauskramen!! und ich finde es niiiiiiiiiiicht


----------



## BlueLaser (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

UPDATE im Startpost


----------



## lunar19 (2. Dezember 2011)

Na endlich...13. September wird das frühzeitige Weinachten...die Karten waren echt genial!


----------



## Robonator (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Wie war das jetzt? Leute die die Limited Edition gekauft hatten bekommen das jetzt gratis oder?


----------



## lunar19 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke schon...


----------



## BlueLaser (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**



Robonator schrieb:


> Wie war das jetzt? Leute die die Limited Edition gekauft hatten bekommen das jetzt gratis oder?


 
genau, Spieler mit Limited können den DLC dann kostenlos in Origin herunterladen

wenn man bedenkt ich hab 35€ für die Limited bezahlt 
dann hat sich der Kauf richtig gelohnt, zumal die neuen Karten locker mehrere 100 Stunden Spielzeit bringen werden


----------



## HIrNI (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Yup. Danke!
> L85A2 - BF-Games.net Battlefield Wiki:
> Das Grundmodell des L85A2 entspricht dem L85A1.


 

btw das L85A2 ist die Weiterentwicklung des L85A1


----------



## Nico Bellic (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*



HIrNI schrieb:


> btw das L85A2 ist die Weiterentwicklung des L85A1


Ich hoffe, daß es noch "Dauerfeuer" hat. Ich entscheide lieber selbst, wie lang meine Feuerstöße sind. Das variiert nähmlich ziemlich je nach Situation...


----------



## Dynamitarde (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Das wird auch langsam mal Zeit.


----------



## Seabound (2. Dezember 2011)

ryzen1 schrieb:
			
		

> 61h Spielzeit, Lvl 29 und nur auf 3 Karten gespielt.
> Was is da falsch gelaufen?
> 
> Und warum erst im Mai laden...sinn?



Kein plan. Ich zock halt jede karte, bis ich sie nicht mehr sehen kann. Die,letzten zwei wochen hab ich nur firestorm gezockt. Davor bazaar und highway. Deswegen dauerts halt noch...


----------



## Knäcke (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Da bin ich ja froh die LE gekauft zu haben.

Aber so wenig Spielzeit wie ich bis dato hatte geht mir das alles viel zu schnell


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Einige finden diesen Kommentar vielleicht überflüssig:

Ich habe die Limited Edition


----------



## evosociety (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Einige finden diesen Kommentar vielleicht überflüssig:
> 
> Ich habe die Limited Edition


 
Irgendwie finde ich 50% der Kommentare in diesem Thread überflüssig. Inklusive meinem. 

PS: Ich hab auch die Limited Edition


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**



evosociety schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich 50% der Kommentare in diesem Thread überflüssig. Inklusive meinem.
> 
> PS: Ich hab auch die Limited Edition



Stimmt , aber echt ein geiles Zusatzpackage finde ich, vorallem auf die neuen Jets freue ich mich Und Wake ist sowieso Epic (wer noch BF 1942 kennt)


----------



## jensi251 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Ja man. 4 Tage noch.


----------



## rapha (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Kann mir jemand den Modus Conquest Assault erklären  habe battlefield 2 leider nicht gezockt und keine richtige Erklärung im Netz gefunden


----------



## Gast1663794603 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

die sollen mal die M320 schlechter machen...ständig wird man mit dem Ding abgeschossen. Das geht mir echt auf die Nerven.


----------



## Schokomonster (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**



rapha schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den Modus Conquest Assault erklären  habe battlefield 2 leider nicht gezockt und keine richtige Erklärung im Netz gefunden


 Am Anfang hält eine Seite schon alle Flaggen und die andre Seite muss die erobern.


----------



## Nico Bellic (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**



Schokomonster schrieb:


> Am Anfang hält eine Seite schon alle Flaggen und die andre Seite muss die erobern.


In BF2 ist das der auch der Conquest Modus. Nur sind manche Maps eben so gestaltet. Die "Verteidiger" haben dafür keinen Uneinnehmbaren Spawnpunkt.


----------



## Dr|Gonzo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Ich freu mich drauf,
wird bestimmt nicht so wie in BF2, aber spaß machts hoffentlich trotzdem.
Hoffentlich sind auch die Flaggen an den selben Positionen wie in BF2...


----------



## tiga05 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Oh man. Das Video von der Gamestar macht mich ja richtig heiß drauf. 

Wenn die nur nich das Mapdesign der Standart-Maps auf BF3 so verkackt hätten... Warum haben die das nicht gleich so gemacht?


----------



## jensi251 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Was ein Dreck für PC kommt das erst am 13.
Der 6. ist nur für die PS3.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar die Limited und bekomme den DLC umsonst, aber 14,99... ist schon ein harter Brocken


 
Dafür bekommst mehr als in COD hier werde noch Waffen/Fahrezeuge Etc dazu kommen was einfach besser ist alles alles was Cod je raus gebracht hat !


----------



## GTA 3 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**



jensi251 schrieb:


> Was ein Dreck für PC kommt das erst am 13.
> Der 6. ist nur für die PS3.


 Also ich finde das sehr gut!


----------



## BlueLaser (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**



jensi251 schrieb:


> Was ein Dreck für PC kommt das erst am 13.
> Der 6. ist nur für die PS3.


 
klar weil SONY nen Haufen Geld an EA bezahlt


----------



## Dynamitarde (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**



BlueLaser schrieb:


> klar weil SONY nen Haufen Geld an EA bezahlt


Nene, weil die PC Version einfach schöner aussehen wird.


----------



## RSX (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich werds mir erst ma nicht holen. Ich hab seit release erst drei karten von bf3 gezockt. Da gibts noch einiges zu tun.  Hab zwar die LE, werd dann aber wohl erst so ca. im Mai runterladen.


 
Ist eh im nächsten Patch (6. Dezember) enthalten und dann in den normalen Maprotations der Server.


----------



## McClaine (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

freu mich auch aber


> - Die Anzahl der mitgenommenen SMAW- und RPG-Raketen wurde auf vier verringert.



Ahm ok, war ja nich so das man rund 3 Rockets für Panzer brauchte... realismus pur


----------



## Rongofrock (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Wo bleibt mein SA 80? Mein Favourite in BF2!
> - Sniper Wegpusten
> - ATs Wegpusten
> - Assaults Wegpusten
> ...



Nö, das SA80 wird nicht in D hergestellt. Lediglich HK hat den Auftrag bekommen den Schrott den die Inselaffen hergestellt haben zu verbessern das man es auch im Sand und bei mehr als 20 Schuss verwenden kann (Ladehemmungen etc.) Es ist neben dem ersten (Vietnam) M16 wahrscheinlich das schlechteste Sturmgewehr.

Und bei BF2 war das G36 das beste Gewehr. (meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## Kyrodar (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**



bensch schrieb:


> die sollen mal die M320 schlechter machen...ständig wird man mit dem Ding abgeschossen. Das geht mir echt auf die Nerven.


 
Die find ich jetzt nicht unbedingt überarbeitungswürdig.
Die "Splittermunition" (trololo) ja. Keine Ahnung wie das im SC ist, aber im HC... bah! Kleines bisschen sollte man die entweder abschwächen oder die Präzision verringern.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Hör sich fast alles gut an. Dass die normalen Rakenwerfer weniger Schaden gegen Inf machen finde ich allerdings blöd. Die Dinger machen nunmal grossen Schaden, ganz natürlich. Wenn man jetzt neben Inf ballert lebt die wahrscheinlich weiter. Dann kann man ja gleich drauf verzichten, denn gegen Fahrzeuge ist das Javelin eh besser. Finds immer so ätzend wenn Waffen so noobig weichgespült werden, nur weil irgendwelche Boons rumheuln.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Dezember 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich...13. September wird das frühzeitige Weinachten...die Karten waren echt genial!



September ...


----------



## Emani (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Was ist denn 


 Zwölf neue Aufträge
Spielmodus Conquest Assault
??????


----------



## BernhardH (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**



Emani schrieb:


> Was ist denn
> 
> 
> Zwölf neue Aufträge
> ...



Das Frag ich mich auch.


----------



## Dolomedes (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Wake Island und dann spiel ich Wake Island,....


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2011)

RSX schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eh im nächsten Patch (6. Dezember) enthalten und dann in den normalen Maprotations der Server.



Dann werde ich die neuen maps halt erstma wohl nich zocken...


----------



## Performer81 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Es kommt doch überhaupt nicht am 6.


----------



## akoya (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

ich spiel battlefield erst seit bf3, wenn jetzt back to karkand raus kommt, fängt man dann wieder bei 0 an oder wird man mit seinem jetzigen level weiter spielen?

MfG


----------



## BernhardH (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Normal solltest du mit deinem aktuellem Level Weiterspielen können, denn alles andere währe ja schwachsinnig.


----------



## jensi251 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**

Eigentlich schon. Mal abwarten wie es wird.


----------



## HIrNI (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**



Rongofrock schrieb:


> Nö, das SA80 wird nicht in D hergestellt.  Lediglich HK hat den Auftrag bekommen den Schrott den die Inselaffen  hergestellt haben zu verbessern das man es auch im Sand und bei mehr als  20 Schuss verwenden kann (Ladehemmungen etc.) Es ist neben dem ersten  (Vietnam) M16 wahrscheinlich das schlechteste Sturmgewehr.
> 
> Und bei BF2 war das G36 das beste Gewehr. (meiner Meinung nach)



Er meinte auch, dass der Granatwerfer für das SA 80 in Deutschland herrgestellt wird. Damit hat er auch recht. Meines Wissens ist das der UGL, welcher auch bei den Deutschen G36 verwendet wird.


 sind die Balancing Änderungen auf ganz BF3 bezogen oder nur Back to Karkland? Ich hoffe mal aus alles ...

BITTE UM ANTWORT


----------



## BlueLaser (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

UPDATE im Startpost

na auf beides


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*

Hoffentlich wird das nächste Patch nicht wieder so große Probleme bereiten.
Hab keine Lust wieder das Spiel neu zu installieren.
Da bin Ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Raeven (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3 Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar die Limited und bekomme den DLC umsonst, aber 14,99... ist schon ein harter Brocken


  Warum? scheint doch jetzt schon Mode zusein 14,99€ zukassieren was früher gratis war.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *UPDATE**



Emani schrieb:


> Was ist denn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aufträge haben mit Freischaltung von Ausrüstung zutun. Auftrag: Mache 100 Kills und du schaltest was frei. Irgendwie so ist das.

Und Conquest Assault ist wenn ein Team alle Flaggenpunkte hat, aber dafür keine Base. D.h. wenn die Angreifer alle Flaggenpunkte haben ist das Spiel aus und die Verteidiger haben verloren. Irgendwie so ist das. 

Habs noch nie gespielt.


----------



## orca113 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



> Das SA 80 stammt aus England. Es gibt einen Granatwerfer für dieses Sturmgewehr, der allerdings in Deutschland hergestellt wurde.


 
Die Deutschen (Heckler und Koch) mussten dieses Gewehr der Briten sogar für Millionen von Pfund komplett überarbeiten weil es absolut nicht tauglich war für den Fronteinsatz


----------



## PAN1X (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Für den Inhalt sind 15€ fast schon gerechtfertigt. Immerhin sind es nicht einfach nur ein paar Maps, die da nachgeschoben werden.


----------



## TomatenKenny (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich werds mir erst ma nicht holen. Ich hab seit release erst drei karten von bf3 gezockt. Da gibts noch einiges zu tun.  Hab zwar die LE, werd dann aber wohl erst so ca. im Mai runterladen.


 

 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## TomatenKenny (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

*ich hoffe das dieser Scheiß Patch patcht den letzten dreck Patch  lol* vorallem diese verdammten scheissssssss abstürze ..hatte bis jetz schon 6 Absturzarten gehabt  und jetz kann ich immer erst nach dem 3. Absturz  das spiel online zocken   . erst Bf3exe. funzt net mehr dann can not join the server und zum schluss can not connect to EA server   einfach nur zum abkotzen dieser *DRECK*  . wegen sowas könnt ich echt ma amok laufen im Gehirn


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


 
Da lachst du!?!
Boller hats geschafft sich mit EINER Waffe auf EINER Map auf Colonel lvl 45 oder so hochzuspielen


----------



## Westcoast (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

ich habe auch die limited edition. bekomme ich die 4 neuen karten und die waffen umsonst oder nur back to karkand map?


----------



## TomatenKenny (3. Dezember 2011)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Da lachst du!?!
> Boller hats geschafft sich mit EINER Waffe auf EINER Map auf Colonel lvl 45 oder so hochzuspielen


 

Welcher Boller ?



Westcoast schrieb:


> ich habe auch die limited edition. bekomme ich die 4 neuen karten und die waffen umsonst oder nur back to karkand map?



du bekommst alles was da steht ..die maps ,waffen, Fahrzeuge ect.


----------



## mitverachtung (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Finds immer so lustig "Ich habe die Limited Edition gekauft, bekomm ich ..." 
Es gibt derzeit NUR die Limited Edition zu kaufen. *ES GIBT KEINE NORMALE VERSION*, noch nicht.

*Das DLC ist kostenlos für alle* die das Spiel gekauft haben bevor die Reguläre Version auf den Markt kommt und das dauert noch eine Weile.


----------



## TomatenKenny (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



mitverachtung schrieb:


> Finds immer so lustig "Ich habe die Limited Edition gekauft, bekomm ich ..."
> Es gibt derzeit NUR die Limited Edition zu kaufen. *ES GIBT KEINE NORMALE VERSION*, noch nicht.
> 
> *Das DLC ist kostenlos für alle* die das Spiel gekauft haben bevor die Reguläre Version auf den Markt kommt und das dauert noch eine Weile.



viele können wahrscheinlich nicht lesen ^^


----------



## Westcoast (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Extrem Terror 

danke für die information. achso der DLC heisst back to karkand und die map ist strike at karkand. 
coole sache, neue maps können nicht schaden. spiele sowieso oft nur operation metro oder grand bazar.


----------



## HIrNI (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



Westcoast schrieb:


> Extrem Terror
> 
> danke für die information. achso der DLC heisst back to karkand und die map ist strike at karkand.
> coole sache, neue maps können nicht schaden. spiele sowieso oft nur operation metro oder grand bazar.


 

schön mit 64 Leuten und schön mit RPG und M230 spammen was?


----------



## sebtb (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

locodice84 - BF3 Stats longest pistol hs 621m, is klar ^^


----------



## Westcoast (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

hirni

was ihr immer mit spammen und campen habt. jeder kann im spiel machen, was er möchte.
im wirklichen krieg rennen die leute auch nicht in die schüsse rein, sonderen achten auf eine gute deckung. 

man kann sich im spiel hinlegen, man kann irgendwo warten. wenn das spiele es zulässt, ist doch alles ok. 

ich mag operation metro und grand bazar, weil man nicht lange auf gegenwehr warten muss. 

nur weil man vielleicht den kürzeren zieht, heisst es nicht, das die anderen sich falsch verhalten. 
die ausgangslage ist für jeden gleich, kann ich echt nicht verstehen, dass so oft gejammert wird.


----------



## TomatenKenny (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



sebtb schrieb:


> locodice84 - BF3 Stats longest pistol hs 621m, is klar ^^



naja wahrscheinlich  hat der mit der 44.magnum mit visier gschossen ...



ich seh grad mein längster HS mit pistol ist 569 m lol ,..  kann mich daran garnet erinnern oO   lol hab ma noch bei kumpel gegugt der hat 937 m mit Pistol ...ich glaube eher das da irgend en sniper teil als pistole gültig ist oder so kp


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



mitverachtung schrieb:


> Finds immer so lustig "Ich habe die Limited Edition gekauft, bekomm ich ..."
> Es gibt derzeit NUR die Limited Edition zu kaufen. *ES GIBT KEINE NORMALE VERSION*, noch nicht.
> 
> *Das DLC ist kostenlos für alle* die das Spiel gekauft haben bevor die Reguläre Version auf den Markt kommt und das dauert noch eine Weile.


 

Genau, deswegen kann man auch z.B. bei Amazon die LE kaufen und BF ohne LE aufem Cover!  Weils NUR die Limited Edition zu kaufen gibt!  Keine Ahnung, aber Hauptsache ma posten!


----------



## BassT (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

irnv patch yay! endlich kann man wieder ohne zu fluchen spielen


----------



## mitverachtung (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Genau, deswegen kann man auch z.B. bei Amazon die LE kaufen und BF ohne LE aufem Cover!  Weils NUR die Limited Edition zu kaufen gibt!  Keine Ahnung, aber Hauptsache ma posten!


 
Hab mir nur die ersten 5 auf Amazon angeguckt und die sind nunmal Limited Edition. Dann ändere ich meinen Kommentar, wer nach unten Scrollt und die normale Version kauft, ist selber schuld.
Paradox das man sich direkt die Mühe macht und noch 4 Screens macht... nen Link hätts auch getan.


----------



## jensi251 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Ist die LE bei Amazon nicht sogar noch billiger? War sie letzte Woche zumindest noch.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Wie du an meinen Screens oben sehen kannst, sind sie beide bei 51,90 (wenn man direkt bei Amazon kauft). Ggf. kann man die PEGI kaufen, die gibts auch als LE und als nicht LE, die könnte billiger sein. Ich hab die PEGI LE für 40 € bekommen.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Ich finds immer unverschämt so kurz nach dem Release schon kostenpflichtige DLCs zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Ich finds immer unverschämt so kurz nach dem Release schon kostenpflichtige DLCs zu veröffentlichen.


 Hättest ja dir die Limited Edition kaufen können.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Ich hab BF3 garnicht 
Aber ging mir bei MW2 schon gegen den Strich


----------



## N8Mensch2 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Wenn tatsächlich die b2k-maps auf standard-server mit eingebunden werden und  man dadurch vom server fliegt, kann ich das auch nicht gut heißen. (Überhaupt halt ich nichts von dem Limited-vorbestell'-spiele teurer mach'-marketing-bums, fällt mir gerade wieder auf.  )


----------



## jensi251 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Wenn tatsächlich die b2k-maps auf standard-server mit eingebunden werden und  man dadurch vom server fliegt, kann ich das auch nicht gut heißen. (Überhaupt halt ich nichts von dem Limited-vorbestell'-spiele teurer mach'-marketing-bums, fällt mir gerade wieder auf.  )


 Ja, das könnte passieren, wird es aber glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Dann kannst dir ja die Post sparen.
Ist nur für Insider gedacht.
Edit: Natürlich meinte Ich dein Post sparen


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Ich kann mir die Post sparen, hä?
Das musst du jetzt aber Mal näher erklären ..


----------



## TomatenKenny (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

warum patchen die eigentlich net ma die scheiß F2000 die einfach nur überpowert ist bis zum geht nich mehr


----------



## jensi251 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Weil das IRNV noch viel schlimmer ist.


----------



## Rail (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

wie abgefu**t von EA für 4 lächerliche karten und n paar gimmicks 15€ zu verlangen hab das game zwar nicht aber das ist doch echt dreisst kann mich noch an rtcw erinnern und diverse id games wo mappacks natürlich umsonst nachgereicht wurden...echt arm 
aber der hype muss weiter gehen bei einem wirklich skilllosen game hf


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Auch nochmal für dich: 1. Käufer der Limited Edition bekommen den DLC umsonst. Da seit Release überall die Regale mit Limited Editions vollgeknallt sind und auch noch die nächsten Wochen/Monate sein werden sollte so ziemlich jeder den DLC kostenlos bekommen. 2. Das ist ein bißchen mehr als ein Mappack, denn es gibt noch neue Waffen, neue Fahrzeuge, neue Tarnkleidung, neue Aufsätze und einen neuen bzw zusätzlichen Spielmodus. Activision würde noch paar Maps mehr machen und das dann als den Multiplayer von BF 4 verkaufen.  3. Auf Origin ist nunmal alles sehr teuer. Da kostet auch BF 3 60 Euro. Das ist nur der Preis von Origin und nicht die UVP.


----------



## Eckism (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



Rail schrieb:


> wie abgefu**t von EA für 4 lächerliche karten und n paar gimmicks 15€ zu verlangen hab das game zwar nicht aber das ist doch echt dreisst kann mich noch an rtcw erinnern und diverse id games wo mappacks natürlich umsonst nachgereicht wurden...echt arm
> aber der hype muss weiter gehen bei einem wirklich skilllosen game hf


 
Ich find das wirklich lustig, wie sich manche vollkommen ohne Grund aufregen und das Spiel nichtmal selbst haben.
Es wird wahrscheinlich niemanden geben, der auch nur 5 Cent für's DLC bezahlt(zumindest Deutschland). Und wenn's doch jemand kaufen muß, hat der's nicht anders verdient, Dummheit muß nunmal bestraft werden.


----------



## Medcha (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Die Geschichte mit den Minen finde ich zum kotzen! Was soll das? Von wegen unendlich Minen... Wegblasen und gut. Also manche Veränderungen hören sich ja gut an, aber diese Sache mit den Minen geht gar nicht. Jetzt muss man also versuchen soooolange wie möglich am Leben zu bleiben. D.h. Minen legen, campen. Na toll!


----------



## Jor-El (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Hach, ich freue mich schon auf Wake Island.
Ich glaube zwar nicht daran, dass ich endlich wieder Zerstörer steuern kann aber immerhin etwas Bf1942 Flair.


----------



## HagBC (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



> Ich hab zwar die Limited und bekomme den DLC umsonst, aber 14,99... ist schon ein harter Brocken


Findest du? Also ich habe am 25.11. BF3 Standard für 25€ gekauft und zahle jetzt nochmal 15€ für Karkand = 40€ gesamt...
Ich finde 60€ für die Limited ist ein ganz schön harter Brocken, zumal man bedenken muss dass das Spiel (ist ja anscheinend mittlerweile so üblich) halbfertig verkauft wurde..


----------



## Mindfuck (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Soweit ich weiß, werden die neuen B2K-Karten nicht in die normale Map-rotation eingebunden sondern werden wie bei BFBC2 als eigener mod gestartet.


----------



## jensi251 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Ja, habe ich auch schon geschrieben. Man kann ja in Battlelog extra auswählen.


----------



## R4Z3R (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Wenn das ein eigener Mod wird im Menü, heißt das, dass auch die neuen Waffen nur dort benutzt werden ? Oder kann ich auch die waffen in den allen anderen Karten benutzen ?


----------



## Jor-El (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



Mindfuck schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, werden die neuen B2K-Karten nicht in die normale Map-rotation eingebunden sondern werden wie bei BFBC2 als eigener mod gestartet.



Also da habe ich andere Infos. Siehe z.B. Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand Maps in normaler Maprotation | Battlefield-Inside

Ich denke die Auswahl des DLC links im Serverbrowser dient eher dazu, Server zu finden, die erst gar nicht das DLC installiert haben. Somit wird man beim Mapwechsel nicht gekickt, falls man das DLC nicht hat.



DaStash schrieb:


> Zwölf neue Aufträge? Geile Sache. Schön das die den coop so supporten.
> MfG



Die Aufträge haben nichts mit dem Coop Modus zu tun.
Es soll eher sowas wie Quests sein, wo man am Ende auch eine Belohnung bekommt.
Wie, töte 12 Mann mit einem MG und 4 mit einem Mörser und du erhälst eine AK-47. Da gab es auch schon Screenies zu.


----------



## PixelSign (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

_"- Die Anzahl der mitgenommenen SMAW- und RPG-Raketen wurde auf vier verringert
- Der Schadensbereich von SMAW und RPG gegen Infantrie wurde verringert
- Tweaked Tactical Light so it is not as blinding over longer ranges
- Tweaked the IRNV scope so it is limited to usage only at close range
- Decreased the effectiveness of 12g FRAG ammo when equipped on semi-automatic and automatic shotguns"
_
*JAWOLL!* da werden sich aber eine menge noobies drüber ärgern


----------



## Sickpuppy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



PixelSign schrieb:


> _
> - Tweaked the IRNV scope so it is limited to usage only at close range
> 
> *JAWOLL!* da werden sich aber eine menge noobies drüber ärgern _


_

Juhu, wir sind wieder bei Camperfield angekommen. Nur weil irgenwelche Nörgler meinen das wäre overpowered, das auf 30ff zu beschränken, also da hätte man sich schon etwas Geschickteres einfallen lassen sollen. (grössere Überblendungen bei Feuer/im Tageslicht) Aber das einfach Rangemässig zu beschränken ist total hirnlos.
Anstatt auf solches Rumheulen einzugehen, sollten die lieber mal zusehen dass Cheater dauerhaft gebannt und nicht nur die Stats resettet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## PixelSign (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Juhu, wir sind wieder bei Camperfield angekommen. Nur weil irgenwelche Nörgler meinen das wäre overpowered, das auf 30ff zu beschränken, also da hätte man sich schon etwas Geschickteres einfallen lassen sollen. (grössere Überblendungen bei Feuer/im Tageslicht) Aber das einfach Rangemässig zu beschränken ist total hirnlos.
> Anstatt auf solches Rumheulen einzugehen, sollten die lieber mal zusehen dass Cheater dauerhaft gebannt und nicht nur die Stats resettet werden.



ich finde die entscheidung genau richtig. die maps bieten wunderbare deckungsmöglichkeiten und wenn man am rushen ist (irgendwie bin ich da immer einer von sehr wenigen ) wird man ständig von den unmöglichsten positionen gesehen/beschossen. ein unbemerktes flankieren wird dank irnv fast unmöglich.


----------



## Sickpuppy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Ich sag ja nicht, dass das Dingen nicht abgeschwächt werden sollte, sondern wie die es jetzt vorhaben. Wer baut sich denn bitte nen Scope drauf, das nur 30 Fuss weit sieht?


----------



## kero81 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Einwandfrei!!! Find ich gut das dieses Cheaterscope abgeschwächt wird. Alle die sich jetzt hier drüber beschweren sind doch nur sauer weil ihr Skill jetzt nichtmehr reicht um was zu reissen. Ganz easy...


----------



## Sickpuppy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Ich hatte in Bf2 die gleiche K/D (auch wenn mir das Wumpe ist) und da wurde Ironsight gespielt. Womit der Kommentar wohl hinfällig ist.

ganz easy 

Da sinds wohl wieder die Leute, denen mann nen Käffchen an ihrer Camperspot bringen sollte, diejenigen die sich am meisten freuen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Dezember 2011)

HIrNI schrieb:
			
		

> schön mit 64 Leuten und schön mit RPG und M230 spammen was?



Man kann Metro auch anders spielen.
64 Leute, aber keine RPG/M320 nutzen


----------



## HIrNI (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Man kann Metro auch anders spielen.
> 64 Leute, aber keine RPG/M320 nutzen


 

leider, wird das oft nicht so gespielt


----------



## Sickpuppy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Wir haben bei uns schon RPGs auf Inf verboten. Ist auf zB Metro, zwar eine wahre Kickorgie, aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## HIrNI (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

wer seid "ihr" denn? Wie heißt euer Server?


----------



## Memono (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



HIrNI schrieb:


> wer seid "ihr" denn? Wie heißt euer Server?


 
Kleiner Tipp: Einfach mal bei der Serversuche "no RPG" und Ähnliches benutzen.


----------



## stev0 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



Rail schrieb:


> wie abgefu**t von EA für 4 lächerliche karten und n paar gimmicks 15€ zu verlangen hab das game zwar nicht aber das ist doch echt dreisst kann mich noch an rtcw erinnern und diverse id games wo mappacks natürlich umsonst nachgereicht wurden...echt arm
> aber der hype muss weiter gehen bei einem wirklich skilllosen game hf



scheinst wohl nen cod fan boy zu sein, so wie du dich über bf beschwerst...

Gibt ne menge games die das gleiche nehmen aber nur sinnlose kack maps rein packen. Ich sag nur COD MW 2 und ihre kack DLCs für 14-15 euro Map packs verkaufen und dabei waren se alle nur kacke. 
Bei Bf krieg ich epische maps mit zusatzinhalte wie mein geliebtes MG 36 

Also einfach mal vorher lesen anstatt wieder zu flamen.
IR und Tac abschwächung find ich gut, jetzt kann man auchmal wieder feinde umgehen das war dank der 80% nutzeung des Gegner teams nicht möglich. Aber das gute daran ist den wird es sehr schwer fallen ohne ihr geliebtes visier ^^


----------



## BernhardH (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Ich nutze das IRNV sehr oft und habe gar kein Problem mit der Abschwächung. Ich bin eigentlich nur auf das IRNV umgestiegen, weil es alle genutzt haben. Weiß einer eventuell ab wann man den Patch morgen saugen kann? Habe leider nur ne 5k Leitung.


----------



## Emani (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

kenne einen der hat die normalw version, habe zwar auch nur die limeted edition bisher gesehen....aber der ist ja auch selbst schuld. Jede limited edition bekommt man monate zukaufen......


----------



## Sight (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Auf unserem Server überlegen wir auch schon die ganze Zeit ob wir nich mal die Rakettenwerfer und die Granatenwerfer verbieten... Aber manchmal macht die M320 so viel Spass 
Und gottseidank wird die Taclight abgeschwächt, das Ding hat mich am aller meisten genervt...


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



HagBC schrieb:


> Findest du? Also ich habe am 25.11. BF3 Standard für 25€ gekauft und zahle jetzt nochmal 15€ für Karkand = 40€ gesamt...


Das nennt man wohl "schön rechnen".


HagBC schrieb:


> Ich finde 60€ für die Limited ist ein ganz schön harter Brocken, zumal man bedenken muss dass das Spiel (ist ja anscheinend mittlerweile so üblich) halbfertig verkauft wurde..


60€ war UVP, das Spiel hat man auch als Vorbesteller deutlich günstiger (unter 40€) bekommen können.


----------



## fIrEE17 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Ich finde es peinlich ... es ist so eine abzocke mit diesen DLC's. Ich hab die LE aber trotzdem regt es mich auf ... die bekommen doch shcon von jedem ca 60 euro ... wie viele haben das spiel gekauft ? mein stand ist noch auf 8 millionen ... es fängt doch genauso an wie in cod und damals hab ich mit ein paar freunden ausgemacht, dass wie kein cod mehr kaufen werden.Seit die konsolen aufgeholt haben gibt es nur noch DLC's und teure spiele mit schlechter grafik


----------



## kühlprofi (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

15 Euronenchen für ein DLC mit diesem Umfang ist nicht viel. Auch im Vergleich zu DLC's anderer Games..


----------



## fIrEE17 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

ist das der richtige gedanke ?


----------



## DaStash (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



fIrEE17 schrieb:


> Ich finde es peinlich ... es ist so eine abzocke mit diesen DLC's. Ich hab die LE aber trotzdem regt es mich auf ... die bekommen doch shcon von jedem ca 60 euro ... wie viele haben das spiel gekauft ? mein stand ist noch auf 8 millionen ... es fängt doch genauso an wie in cod und damals hab ich mit ein paar freunden ausgemacht, dass wie kein cod mehr kaufen werden.Seit die konsolen aufgeholt haben gibt es nur noch DLC's und teure spiele mit schlechter grafik


Also bitte, die LE gabs bei Amazon für 42€. Selber Schuld wenn man so viel ausgibt, dann darf man sich nicht im Nachinein beschweren.^^

MfG


----------



## Rohstoff (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> 15 Euronenchen für ein DLC mit diesem Umfang ist nicht viel. Auch im Vergleich zu DLC's anderer Games..


 
DLC klingt immer so klein...man denkt dabei an die Pferderüstung in Oblivion oder die SPECACT-Skins bei Bad Company2. Wie klingt _"Add-on_ für 15€"?  Wenn man sich an BC 2 Vietnam erinnert, der DLC war auch nicht übermäßig umfangreich, war sein Geld aber auf jeden Fall wert. Ich denke Back to Karkand wird ähnlich viele Stunden Spaß bringen.


----------



## kühlprofi (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



fIrEE17 schrieb:


> ist das der richtige gedanke ?


 
Wieso sollte er es nicht sein? Das Spiel an sich war schon sehr günstig zu erhalten.
Wer sich gut genug nach den besten Angeboten umschaut bekommt BF3 und das DLC zusammen ab 50 Euro.

Der Preis ist im Rahmen (da mir das Spiel sehr gut gefällt, finde ich es sogar relativ günstig!)

Man muss sich auch vor Augen führen wieviele Entwickler über 4 Jahre lang daran beschäftigt waren. Auch die Entwickler leben von Ihrer Arbeit. Da Software- /Spieleentwickler kein 2 Eurojob ist, kostets halt was sowas zu Entwickelnd Unterhalt von Server usw. Werbung, Produktion und Vertrieb ..

DLCs waren schon immer umstritten - jedoch sind DLC's auch dazu da, Spiele stets mit neuen Inhalten zu aktualisieren.
Hätten sie Back to Karkand von Anfang an integriert, hätte das Spiel halt zu Beginn mehr gekostet und wäre später released worden. Ich finde wir haben als Endkunde mehr daran mit DLC's da 1. das Spiel früher released worden ist,2. wir die Wahl haben noch mehr Inhalte gegen Entgelt zu erhalten.


----------



## Whitetea (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Ich freu mich so. Die vier Karten waren damals der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



HIrNI schrieb:


> leider, wird das oft nicht so gespielt


 Ja, das liegt an dem Gesocks...
Ich spiele imo Metro immer ohne den Kram.
Und trotzdem ne positive KD, meistens führend was Punkte angeht :]

Aber Auf die BtK Karten bin ich echt gespannt ^^


----------



## reflex. (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



Whitetea schrieb:


> Ich freu mich so. Die vier Karten waren damals der Wahnsinn.


 
nicht nur du  Am meisten freue ich mich auf Strike at Karkand


----------



## kingjamal (6. Dezember 2011)

Also es ist echt krass das die Meinungen soweit aus einander gehen. 
Ich Spiele das erste mal Bf. Habe jahrelang mit Kumpels Cod gespielt und dort gab es nur 5 neue Karten (pro DLC, von denen 2-3 rauskam und jedes man bezahlen musste) Also von daher bin ich echt begeistert über das DLC für Bf! Zumal es for free ist bei LE. Sowas gab es bei Cod nicht. 

Gefällt mir...


----------



## fettarme (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Der Nikolaus war da 
Der erste Gigabyte des DLC ist schon geladen.


----------



## Adam West (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Update läuft grad. 3,9 GB. Ich glaub ich spinne


----------



## xaven (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Ohje, ich hab nur 1 Mbit!


----------



## ZET (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Lädt der das Update nur bei Leuten die die Limited Edition haben?
Hab die Standard Edition und bei mir lädt Origin gerade 4.2gb.


----------



## J2K (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

ich hab die LE und bei mir warens 3,9 GB.


----------



## ser0_silence (6. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen! 3,9gb aber immerhin lädt es anscheinend mit 16mbit.  aber sollten es nicht eigentlich nur 2gb sein?


----------



## BlueLaser (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

nurmal zur Info warum der Patch nun 3,9GB hat

Back to Karkand ist vollständig enthalten, wird aber erst am 13. freigeschaltet


----------



## kingjamal (6. Dezember 2011)

BlueLaser schrieb:
			
		

> nurmal zur Info warum der Patch nun 3,9GB hat
> 
> Back to Karkand ist vollständig enthalten, wird aber erst am 13. freigeschaltet



Wegen den Pc Spielern? Es kommt doch am 13. Für PC raus!! Leider


----------



## Colonia (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*

Der Patch bei den LE Leuten hat 3,9 Gigabyte. Ich habe die Standartversion und habe 4,2 Gigabyte. Weiß jemand warum es 300Megabyte mehr sind als bei der LE?

Download dauert bei mir nur 15 mins


----------



## Bastardoxx (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*

Hab das Update nun vollzogen und hab das Spiel schon starten können.

Aber die neuen Karten sind nicht mit aufgelistet im Browser-Server.

Hab auch die LE-Version und das Update war 3,9GB.
Also sollte doch alles dabei sein,oder wird es erst noch freigegeben?


----------



## BlueLaser (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*

hier mal 4 aktuelle Bilder mit IRNV @ Metro

http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-12-0613-13-11nho2e.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-12-0613-13-12t4ows.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-12-0613-13-31qxqy8.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-12-0613-11-53vrr0e.jpg

der Chat ist nun links oben
wird nochnicht freigegeben


----------



## SiL0 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*

Hoffentlich wird ein so großes update auch große spielfreude mitbringen.

Eventuell steigt dann auch wieder die Anzahl der Spieler.


----------



## Colonia (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*

@BlueLaser

Die Bilder sind so klein, dass man sie gar nicht angucken kann.


----------



## Bastardoxx (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*

Aber die Freigabe der Karten usw. wird doch heut noch erfolgen,oder?


----------



## BlueLaser (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*



Colonia schrieb:


> @BlueLaser
> 
> Die Bilder sind so klein, dass man sie gar nicht angucken kann.


 

kann garnicht sein?


----------



## Bastardoxx (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*

Bilder sind völlig in Ordnung.

Ausser das man bei den Night-Vision-Bildern halt nicht viel sieht.

Also, Freigabe noch heute????


----------



## BernhardH (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*

Wenn du auf dem PC Zockst werden die Karten erst am 13.Dezember Freigegeben.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*

Mh, grade zieht Origin 3,9 Gig (geht aber fix, die EA Server gehen die Geschwindigkeit ganz gut mit, grade etwas über 4MB/s, ist in Ordnung ...), da dürfte der kommende DLC ja schon drin sein ... oder die haben ein noch bescheuerteres Dateiverwaltungsprogramm da im Hintergrund am werkeln als Valve noch bis vor kurzem bei Steam. xD


----------



## Bastardoxx (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*

Ja, auf dem PC.

Dann hab ich wohl irgendwas überlesen.

Schade eigentlich.
Na dann warte ich halt


----------



## Rizzard (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*

Schade das wir jetzt noch 1 Woche warten müssen, obwohl wir es auf der Platte haben. Aber was will man machen wenn Sony eben Kohle springen lässt.


----------



## Dynamitarde (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*

Langsam reichst.
Ich muss schon wieder das Game Installieren, dass gleiche Problem wie beim letztem Update .
 Wenn jetzt bei jedem verdammten Update eine Neuinstallation fällig wird. Raste Ich aus.


----------



## Fatalii (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Es hat alles gut geklappt, keine Probleme bei der Installation.
Ich teste nun ein wenig. Die Länderfahne des Servers gefällt mir gut so weiß man wo man sich herumtreibt 

MfG


----------



## scythe92 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, grade zieht Origin 3,9 Gig (geht aber fix, die EA Server gehen die Geschwindigkeit ganz gut mit, grade etwas über 4MB/s, ist in Ordnung ...), da dürfte der kommende DLC ja schon drin sein ... oder die haben ein noch bescheuerteres Dateiverwaltungsprogramm da im Hintergrund am werkeln als Valve noch bis vor kurzem bei Steam. xD


Der Patch ist 2Gb groß und die Installation 3,9GB.
Also zeigt Origin die Installation und den Download gleichzeitig an und deshalb stehen da die 3,9GB.
Auch beim installieren von der DVD wurde ein angeblicher Download angezeigt, was einfach nur ein "bug" war/ist...


----------



## 90210 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

hallo wie kann ich mir bei BF3 die FSP anzeigen lassen ?
hab eine GTX580 
und einen core i5 2500k 4,4ghz 

8GB Ram 

wie kann ich das game einstellen das es beim online gaming nicht ruckelt ?


----------



## plaGGy (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Sehr geile Patchnotes, endlich kann man mal wieder in Ruhe fliegen üben !
Und einige sehr sinnige Änderungen noch dazu, vor allem mit dem Raketenschaden auf Inf. is schon nett 

Limited 4tw.... wer hat sie nicht


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



90210 schrieb:


> hallo wie kann ich mir bei BF3 die FSP anzeigen lassen ?
> hab eine GTX580
> und einen core i5 2500k 4,4ghz
> 
> ...


 
FSP?
Und wenn es nicht ruckeln soll, wie wäre es dann mal mit einer niedrigeren Grafikeinstellung?


----------



## scythe92 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



90210 schrieb:


> hallo wie kann ich mir bei BF3 die FSP anzeigen lassen ?
> wie kann ich das game einstellen das es beim online gaming nicht ruckelt ?


 Im Spiel die Konsole (mit der ^ Taste über TAB) öffnen und render._drawnfps_ 1 eingeben.



90210 schrieb:


> wie kann ich das game einstellen das es beim online gaming nicht ruckelt ?


Zuerst mal die aktuellsten Treiber installieren.
Und wenn das nicht viel hilft, musst du die Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel runtersschrauben.


----------



## Memono (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Wie kann man jetzt die Interpolation umstellen?


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



fIrEE17 schrieb:


> Ich finde es peinlich ... es ist so eine abzocke mit diesen DLC's. Ich hab die LE aber trotzdem regt es mich auf ... die bekommen doch shcon von jedem ca 60 euro ... wie viele haben das spiel gekauft ? mein stand ist noch auf 8 millionen ... es fängt doch genauso an wie in cod und damals hab ich mit ein paar freunden ausgemacht, dass wie kein cod mehr kaufen werden.Seit die konsolen aufgeholt haben gibt es nur noch DLC's und teure spiele mit schlechter grafik


 
Also ich kann dir sagen das Dice bzw EA keine 60€ pro Spiel bekommt  Leider vergessen viele Leute das die Händler doch auch was verdienen müssen...


----------



## plaGGy (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand offizieller Release Termin *2. UPDATE* + neuer Patch*



Robonator schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir sagen das Dice bzw EA keine 60€ pro Spiel bekommt  Leider vergessen viele Leute das die Händler doch auch was verdienen müssen...



Ich find die 14€ für 4 neue Karten, neue Fahrzeuge, neue Waffen, neue Dogtags usw schon iO. vll hätte man auch 11,99 oder so geben können, aber mal ehrlich, macht das den Hund fett 
bei MW zahl ich auch 10€ und bekomme nur neue Karten...
ich sehe es auch wie Vietnam, das war günstig und hat einfach gerockt


----------



## 90210 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

ja hab ich eben versucht aber BF3 erkennt den Befehl nicht  render._drawnfps_ 1

dann hab ich noch was mein Ping wird nicht angezeigt woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## yamo (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Ohne die vorherigen Postings gelesen zu haben, mit angeschlossener Merc Stealth flippt das Programm zurück auf den Desktop, drückt man nur eine der Tasten des Extrablocks,
War definitiv mein LETZTES Spiel von Electronic Arsholes


----------



## debalz (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Installation war problemlos bei mir - hat alles von selbst gemacht. Hab dann etwas gezockt - nun ja, das mit dem INVR abschwächen kann ich verstehen, aber so stark? Eigentlich ist es nun unbrauchbar, fand es vor allem praktisch um Sniper zu lokalisieren und markieren. Für den Nahkampf wars eh nix weil das anlegen zu lang gedauert hat. Jetzt sind Sniper m.M. nach zu stark und dominieren zu oft ein Match.
Habe jetzt das G3A3 verfügbar - ansonsten find ich das abgeschwächte RPG auf Infantrie gut.
Freue mich schon auf die neuen Karten!


----------



## WAS? (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Ich hab hier mal Bilder vom IR vor und nach dem Patch.

#1 Vorher

#2 Nachher


----------



## debalz (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Jo- wie man sieht_ völlig unbrauchbar!
Können ja wieder Äxte und Schwerter einführen wenn solche Innovationen (obwohl sie gut ausbalanciert ins spiel passen könnten und den Spaß erhöhen) nicht mehr erlaubt sind....


----------



## Berliner2011 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

sehr gut gemacht das Patch. 
alles läuft runder und die Noobs wurden nochmals geschwächt


----------



## McClaine (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

ich verstehs auch net, die haben das IR völlig nutzlos gemacht.
Besser wäre es doch, wie manche hier schon schrieben, ALLE Wärmequellen sichtbar zu machen und das diese andere evtl überblenden können. Gegen Camping gesocks hat man nun überhaupt keine Chance mehr 

Alternativ hätten sie es so wie das im Panzer machen können, wäre ein sinnvoller Kompromiss meiner Meinung nach...

Muss mal das mit den Raketen testen...

Allgemein stören mich viele Dinge:
Minderstens 3 Raketen um nen Panzer entgültig auszuschalten - besser wärs doch 1Hit Disabled, kann aber noch ballern, 2. Hit und weg is das Ding...

Chopper kann man direkt treffen und die fliegen trotzdem noch, seis mit RPG oder nem Panzer. Die gehen einfach runter und fixxen - AA Rockets mit Aufschaltung braucht man 2 um das Ding platt zu machen, 1Hit mit Panzer oder ner Standart RPG und der Heli muss zerstört sein...

Ansonsten die Blendung von Taclight und Laser sind zu übertrieben, das F2000 ist zu stark auf kurze und weite Entfernungen, die M320 macht mit nem Munikit ein ganzes Squad platt auch bei indirekten Treffern und AA Panzer sind zu stark - für Luft und besonders Bodeneinheiten.

Um nur einige Dinge zu nennen...
Aber trotzdem mahct das Game noch Spaß, auch wenn der Frust teilweise schon richtig krass ist.

Aber wie gesagt, erst mal testen was jetzt sache ist, das IR ist jedenfalls bloß noch fürn Arsch oder Camper - denn 10m Sicht ist garnichts


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



McClaine schrieb:


> ich verstehs auch net, die haben das IR völlig nutzlos gemacht.
> Besser wäre es doch, wie manche hier schon schrieben, ALLE Wärmequellen sichtbar zu machen und das diese andere evtl überblenden können. Gegen Camping gesocks hat man nun überhaupt keine Chance mehr
> 
> Alternativ hätten sie es so wie das im Panzer machen können, wäre ein sinnvoller Kompromiss meiner Meinung nach...
> ...


 
Also ich finde das alle Schusswaffen zu stark sind, denn wenn ich mit dem messer anzurennnen komme bin ich immer tot bis ich beim gegner bin -.-

Schwerze beiseite ich finde es ******** was sie mit dem irnv gemacht haben (auch wenn ich es noch NIE gebraucht habe ausser beim testen da es mich nervt so rumzurennnen da sehe ich lieber die schöne Grafik ) denn so könnten sies genau so gut löschen!


----------



## loltheripper (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Jupi das l96 ist zurück ich meine das ist DIE Waffe in den meisten spielen AWP FTW!


----------



## McClaine (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

ok, jetzt hab ich mal getestet.

Was sofort auffällt: Squad Com is besser, auf einmal kann man auch Muni anfordern etc und bekommts dann sogar auch 
IR: so schlimm isses nicht, ich würde sagen auf 30M kann man noch Gegner erkennen, aber das sie dieses Ding so kastriert haben kann ja net der Sinn der Sache sein... dann bitte beim Panzer das gleiche machen, ist genauso ein WH 

Waffentechnisch merk ich nix ausser das man jetzt ein schon einen direkten Hit mit der RPG braucht um einen mit einer Rocket zu killen.

Sniper campern noch genauso rum und sind sehr schwer auszumachen. Da hilft auch dieses ganze Blink Blink nichts wenn die Nabs hinter nem Busch oder Mauer liegen.

Choppers sind immer noch fast unantastbar, dh haben eine ernorme Durchschlagskraft und selbst ein direkter Rockethit und die lachen sich eins...

Die Jets sind da besser Balanced, die können se wenigstens auch nicht mehr fixxen 

Ansonsten merkt man das es runder und ausgeglichener läuft, auf einmal bricht auch (gescriptet!?) die riesen Antenne auf Caspian Border ein nachdem ein Funkspruch von der Base durch meine Kopfhörer schallte 

Also Overall ein durchaus guter Patch, lassen wir und vom DLC überraschen, wird aber bestimmt ein Fun


----------



## 90210 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

ja hab ich eben versucht aber BF3 erkennt den Befehl nicht  render._drawnfps_ 1

dann hab ich noch was mein Ping wird nicht angezeigt woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## Royce (6. Dezember 2011)

Seit dem Patch kann ich kein bf3 mehr zocken -.-"
Edit; hat sich erledigt


----------



## Seabound (6. Dezember 2011)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann dir sagen das Dice bzw EA keine 60 pro Spiel bekommt  Leider vergessen viele Leute das die Händler doch auch was verdienen müssen...



Du vergisst, dass es beim Download über Origin keinen (Zwischen-)Händler gibt


----------



## Bensta (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

haha Famas, die macht in echt schon keinen Spaß, und im Spiel auch nicht.


----------



## Memono (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Ich finde, dass die angepasste Interpolation den größten Unterschied macht. Zumindest bei mir sind die Bewegungen viel direkter und gefühlt geht auch viel besser rein.


----------



## jensi251 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Lade mal den Patch.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Ist es dann Jetzt so wenn man die Russia extended Version hat auch B2K Gratis bekommt?? 

Lg Joe


----------



## jensi251 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

JA, klar. LE bleibt LE.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Ich hab jetzt ein Problem nach diesem patch habe ich nur blackscreen weiss einer noch den redegit pfad um die sprache umzuändern


----------



## Memono (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Wenn es mit einer russischen Version auch davor schon ging, dann musst du dir nur die neue Sprachdatei laden.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Dezember 2011)

Lade den patch mal über Nacht.  2K Leitung...-.-"
Welche neuen Waffen gibt es den für den Sturmsoldat?


----------



## Royce (6. Dezember 2011)

Neue Waffen kommen erst am 13.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (6. Dezember 2011)

Hab einen thread aufgemacht um das problem zu loesen mit der ru version


----------



## iVeDAkiLLa (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Ohhh man hoffentlich kommt bald der 13.12, kanns kaum noch erwarten die alten hammer Maps zu zocken!!


----------



## Alexthemafioso (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



90210 schrieb:


> ja hab ich eben versucht aber BF3 erkennt den Befehl nicht  render._drawnfps_ 1
> 
> Da liegt der fehler


----------



## HIrNI (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



Bensta schrieb:


> haha Famas, die macht in echt schon keinen Spaß, und im Spiel auch nicht.


 

Im Spiel gibt es ne FAMAS? Ist mir neu


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (7. Dezember 2011)

Bensta schrieb:
			
		

> haha Famas, die macht in echt schon keinen Spaß, und im Spiel auch nicht.



Wir wissen dass du sagen willst: Hey ich hab schon mal mit einer echten famas geschossen. 

Dann sag ich auch die g36l macht in echt uebelst spass und auch im game.

Du verstehst was ich sagen will


----------



## Fallguy (7. Dezember 2011)

Hab gestern kurz BF gespielt und siehe da...zum allerersten mal ohne den Fehler "Battlefield funktioniert nicht mehr" , keine disconnects. Alles so wie es sein soll. Daumen hoch. 
Was ich noch nicht rausgefunden habe ist das mein Ping nicht angezeigt wird


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (7. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem ping ist bei mir auch so


----------



## jensi251 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Hatte 90% vom Update geladen, jetzt wollte ich weitermachen und der fängt wieder von vorne an.


----------



## Seabound (7. Dezember 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte 90% vom Update geladen, jetzt wollte ich weitermachen und der fängt wieder von vorne an.



Orgin ist leider nicht Steam.


----------



## Knäcke (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Hatte 90% vom Update geladen, jetzt wollte ich weitermachen und der fängt wieder von vorne an.



Habe gestern Abend den Rechner angeschaltet und den Download begonnen...Später wollte ich das Ganze mal Prüfen und da war der kleine aus. Irgen etwas hat wohl einen Fehler produziert (was für einen Fehler auch immer ) und er hat sich ausgeschaltet.

Also wieder angemacht und der Download ist bei zehn Prozent wieder eingestiegen und sehr zügig "durchgerannt".


----------



## wumpboy (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Mit dem ping ist bei mir auch so


 komischer weise sieht man aber den ping von den anderen. merkwürdig.
ansonsten konnte ich gestern auch ohne bf3 fehlermeldung von anfang an starten.
ladezeiten sind leider so langsam geblieben.
mein rechner hat beim bf3 zocken einmal einen directx fehler gebracht.
ansonsten gehts jetzt besser.


----------



## McClaine (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

ähm is es am Rundenende bei euch auch so:

ESC, JA, dann hängt alles ca 4-5Sec bis man schliesslich am Desktop landet, ist also fast wie ein Crash beim Verlassen des Games 

War bei mir vor dem Patch definitiv nicht...


----------



## BernhardH (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Das mit dem Beenden ist bei mir auch so. Mal ne andere Frage. Bin ich zu blöd geworden was zu Treffen oder sind die Waffen (z.B. G36C) schwächer als vor dem Patch?


----------



## slayerdaniel (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



McClaine schrieb:


> ähm is es am Rundenende bei euch auch so:
> 
> ESC, JA, dann hängt alles ca 4-5Sec bis man schliesslich am Desktop landet, ist also fast wie ein Crash beim Verlassen des Games
> 
> War bei mir vor dem Patch definitiv nicht...



Ja, ist bei mir auch so.



BernhardH schrieb:


> Das mit dem Beenden ist bei mir auch so. Mal ne andere Frage. Bin ich zu blöd geworden was zu Treffen oder sind die Waffen (z.B. G36C) schwächer als vor dem Patch?


 
Die Genauigkeit wurde auf mittlere und hohe Distanz laut Patchnotes leicht verringert. Mit Dauerfeuer trifft man daher etwas schwieriger.


----------



## jensi251 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Orgin ist leider nicht Steam.


 Jetzt ist mir das schon wieder passiert. War nur im Standby der PC.


----------



## HIrNI (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

super geil, bei mir ist das Update auch von vorne angefangen. Kaum zu glauben, dass es ein Prgramm gibt das noch nerviger ist als steam -.-


----------



## jensi251 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



HIrNI schrieb:


> super geil, bei mir ist das Update auch von vorne angefangen. Kaum zu glauben, dass es ein Prgramm gibt das noch nerviger ist als steam -.-


 Und bei mir lädt es nun statt mit 1,7MB/s nur noch mit 400KB/s


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Wie? ist der dlc schon aufn pc spielbar?!


----------



## HIrNI (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Und bei mir lädt es nun statt mit 1,7MB/s nur noch mit 400KB/s


 

sei froh ihc hab nur ne 2K Leitung...also nur mit 250Kb/s  

Und nein erst ab 13. Dezember spielbar


----------



## jensi251 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Jetzt wird der Patch installiert, endlich.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Also ich hab gestern mittag geladen, hab VDSL 25/5.
Ging bei mir eigentlich recht schnell


----------



## jensi251 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Freut mich. Bei mir ist der DL 3 mal zwischen 80-95% abgebrochen. Nun geht es endlich


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Ich hatte bisher allgemein so gut wie keine Probleme mit Origin.
Muss wohl daran liegen das ich was ganz besonderes bin


----------



## Colonia (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Ich habe auch keine Probleme mit Origin gehabt. Es wurde immer alles runtergeladen und installiert.


----------



## jensi251 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher allgemein so gut wie keine Probleme mit Origin.
> Muss wohl daran liegen das ich was ganz besonderes bin


 Vorher hatte ich auch keine Probleme und war zufrieden damit.
Irgendwann trifft es wohl jeden.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Lass diesen Kelch an mir vorrübergehen


----------



## Dynamitarde (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf das dritte Update, endlich wieder das Spiel Neuinstallieren.


----------



## HIrNI (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* 3,9GB Patch Download möglich*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf das dritte Update, endlich wieder das Spiel Neuinstallieren.


 

muss man dann eig. den patch nochmal laden?


----------



## jensi251 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Nein, der ist dann dabei.
Aber wieso das ganze Spiel nochmal laden?


----------



## Dynamitarde (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Nein, der ist dann dabei.
> Aber wieso das ganze Spiel nochmal laden?


 Weil anders es bei mir nicht geht. Bei mir hatte er das Update 1 und 2 einfach nicht Installieren wollen.


----------



## jensi251 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

ach so.
Schade für dich. Macht halt nur Probleme dieses Drecksprogramm.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Weil anders es bei mir nicht geht. Bei mir hatte er das Update 1 und 2 einfach nicht Installieren wollen.


 
Installiere das von der DVD nochmal und dann zieh das Patch. Die dürfte 3.9GB groß sein. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Rurdo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Hab den Patch ohne probleme innerhalb 10 minuten unten gehabt ^^ 35k leitung FTW!


----------



## HIrNI (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

gibt es eigentlich schon ne Lösung warum man seinen eigenen Ping nicht sehen kann?


----------



## Shark (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



HIrNI schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich schon ne Lösung warum man seinen eigenen Ping nicht sehen kann?


 
würde ich auch gern mal seh´n was ich für ein habe ...


----------



## cultraider (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

einfach mit freunden aufm serva spielen und die sagen dir das dann per skype 


btw. mein schönes irnv wurde generft 
jetzt sieht man die blöden sniper wieder nicht auf entfernung... grrr


----------



## kühlprofi (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Es gibt keine Lösung für den Ping - es braucht keine. Die Erklärung ist ziemlich "logisch".
Dir wird kein Ping angezeigt. Dir wird aber jeder Ping von dir zu jedem Spieler angezeigt, der Server ist irrelevant - dazu komme ich weiter unten.
Dein eigener Ping zu dir selber wäre 0 bzw. 1 (man kanns ja testen mit cmd.exe -> ping localhost -t) 

Und zwar wird dein eigener Ping nicht angezeigt, weil die Kollisionserkennung (Hitdetection) auf jedem Client/Player lokal geprüft/berechnet wird.
Bisher ist es einer der einzigen oder sogar der einzige MP-Shooter welcher das lokal (auf dem eigenen Rechner) macht.

Der Ping zum Spiele-Server ist also unwichtig (sollte natürlich nicht im Timout enden  ), wird aber dennoch in der Serverbrowserliste angezeigt... )

In Counter-Strike zum Beispiel ist es stets der Server welcher die Kollisionsüberprüfungen berechnet, deshalb ist da auch der Ping zum Server enorm ausschlaggebend!
Vorteile für die lokale Berechnung sind Phänomene wie hinter der Wand sterben, Verzögerungen usw. zu verringern, auch wird die ganze HitDetection für jeden Spieler "genauer". Natürlich kommen solche Bugs bei grossen Pingschwankungen in kürzester Zeit trotzdem vor, weil kein Rechner der Welt "voraussehen" kann.

@Cultrider
Dein Kumpel müsste bei dir +- den selben Ping haben wie du bei ihm.. (zum selben Zeitpunkt versteht sich)

Gruss Kühlprofi


----------



## TomatenKenny (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

weiß jemand was das bringt wenn der große Sendemast in caspain border bei den letzten 21 tickets umkippt ...eigentlich für mich völlig sinnlos da man ihn net selber umballern kann lol

PS: die ladezeiten beim ersten reinladen bei einer map sind mal absolut das größte ....3 min lang warten bis ma der scheiß zu ende geladen hat  und nach derm patch erstma schön 2 abstürze  und das man mitn panzer nen heli mit ein schuss runterballern kann is auch gelogen ..und das chatfenster auf der linken seite nervt übelst , rechts wäre besser. un was ich merkwürdig finden ist ,das ich auf einmal alle coop waffen habe obwohl ich da garnet so viel punkte hatte oO


----------



## Robonator (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> weiß jemand was das bringt wenn der große Sendemast in caspain border bei den letzten 21 tickets umkippt ...eigentlich für mich völlig sinnlos da man ihn net selber umballern kann lol


 
Einfach nur zur Show


----------



## McClaine (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> PS: die ladezeiten beim ersten reinladen bei einer map sind mal absolut das größte ....3 min lang warten bis ma der scheiß zu ende geladen hat  und nach derm patch erstma schön 2 abstürze  und das man mitn panzer nen heli mit ein schuss runterballern kann is auch gelogen ..und das chatfenster auf der linken seite nervt übelst , rechts wäre besser. un was ich merkwürdig finden ist ,das ich auf einmal alle coop waffen habe obwohl ich da garnet so viel punkte hatte oO


 
Habs auf meine Corsair F120 SSD gepackt, eben weil mich die Ladezeiten nervten. Seit dem geht jede Map innerhalb von 1min 
Heli vs Tank zieht Tank ganz klar den kürzeren, 2Hits vllt dann geht der Heli down. Oder man trifft diesen mit der mainkanon so blöd das er crasht 
Chatfenster stört mich da oben links weniger als rechts...

Heute hab ich wieder so viel lachen müssen... 

Ich im Tank gegen nen anderen Tank. Ich treffe ihn 2x Frontal, er trifft mich 2x Frontal. Ich beim 2. Disabled, steig aus und fix ein wenig, dannach wieder rein. Naja, er schiesst noch 1-2 mal und ich bin platt...
Ok dachte ich mir, hole ich ihn mit Rockets. Nahe dem Tank auf dem Spawn gespawnt, der Gegner nach 10Sek von meinem Tod bis Respawn natürlich vollkommen gefixxt...
Schiess 3 mal auf ihn, treffe 3x seitlich, in der zwischenzeit hatte er nen Co Pilot der ihn Fixxte. Er war auch mal disabled, aber bis ich zum 4. Schuss kam war ich natürlich schon down...

Noch ne Story: ich steig in der Base in nen Tank und fahr raus. Keine 10 Sek später krachts und schepperts nur noch, keine Chance zu reagieren. Chopper inkl Gunner hatte meinen Tank (ohne Panzerupgrades) während voller Fahrt innerhalb von 4Sek Platt gemacht...

Um auf den Punkt zu kommen: das Spiel ist so dermaßen ******** Balanced. Auf der einen Seite hat man als Bodentruppe fast bis wenig Chancen alleine gegen nen Tank - wenn dieser gefixxt wird ist sowieso schon Ende.
Auf der anderen Seite kann man als Pilot von Chopper und Jet in Sekunden alles Plattmachen was sich am Boden bewegt, denn wenn nicht grad 2 Bodentruppen mit AA in der nähe sind, hat man eh schon verloren.

Meine Wünsche: 
weniger fixxpunkte auf Zeit, dh man repariert langsamer
Tanks haben empfindliche Punkte: eine Rocket aufs Heck oder Ketten und das ding sollte Bewegungsunfähig sein (falls das schon so ist merk ich wenig davon -,-) Ausserdem heisst "Disabled" für mich das se auch net mehr ballern können 
Chopper und Jets sollte man mit einer Rocket bzw einem treffer mitn Panzer zerstören können
AA gegen Bodentruppen entschärfen
Sniper sollte man aus großer Distanz mittels IR ausmachen können

Und dementsprechend kann man dann die anderen Dinge balancen und anpassen.
Aber das sind nur einige Sachen die mich so ankotzen...


----------



## Yakuza (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Sehe das ähnlich wie du. 
Es macht teilweise echt keinen Spaß. Gestern ein gutes Beispiel. Haben mit nem Squad aus Freunden Rush auf Canals gezoggt.
Die Angreifer haben *2* Little Birds, Verteidiger *1 *Transportheli. Ergo bringt der nix, weil er eh direkt abgeballert wird.
Sobald die Angreifer 2 gute Helipiloten haben, ist es schon sehr schwierig überhaubt etwas zu machen. Spawn auf A, keine 10 Sekunden, vom Heli abgeknallt. Und das dann die ganze Runde.
Das Problem mit den Panzern finde ich auch nervig, da es einfach total unlogisch ist, dass man so viele Schüsse mit dem Raketenwerfer braucht.


----------



## kühlprofi (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

Man muss halt Taktisch spielen und bei den Waffen Zusatzfunktionen freispielen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*

ähm das ist nicht der Sammelthread...


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BF3: Back to Karkand *3. UPDATE* Patch Download möglich*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> ähm das ist nicht der Sammelthread...


 
Der Hinweis hat gefehlt. 

Da hier mittlerweile über allerhand normales Spielgeschehen diskutiert wird, verweise ich mal auf den Sammelthread, denn dort sind diese Unterhaltungen besser aufgehoben.


----------

